# PHILIPS TV RGB Case Mod 2018



## Coolone (Jan 1, 2018)

*PHILIPS TV RGB Case Mod 2018*


*Worklog - Part 01*
_By_ Coolone


*a.* *Name of mod:*
PHILIPS TV RGB Case Mod 2018












*b.* *Description of my case mod:*


*Idea*

When my fantastic PHILIPS 25" television died I felt very sorry since we already have been friends so many years without any problems at all. But the danish TV providers

canceled the analog signals, so I needed to buy an new flat TV.






But this let me an new opitunity for the my old TV, so I thought I could be an nice case mod where al the hardware I will use could be visible thru the front PLEXIGLAS

window I want to build into my new case mod.











( Click on picture for large picture )




*c.* *Hardware:*

Description of the hardware I have use for my case mod.


01 Case
PHILIPS 25" television 25PT442113











( Click on picture for large picture )



02 Motherboard
ASUS ROG RAMPAGE VI EXTREME, Intel® LGA2066 socket
https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-RAMPAGE-VI-EXTREME/









03 Processor
Intel® Core™ i9-7980xe Processor ( 25MB Cache, 2.60 GHz - 4.20 GHz, 18 Cores, Threads 36 )
https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/products/processors/core/x-series.html
https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/products/processors/core/x-series/i9-7980xe.html





( Click on picture for large picture )



04 Memory
LED Quad Channel Series Memory Kit
2 x Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 32GB Kit (4 x 8GB) DDR4-2666 UDIMM gaming memory
https://ballistixgaming.com/products/dram/tactical/tactical-tracer-ddr4-rgb.html











( Click on picture for large picture )



05 Graphics Card
ZOTAC GeForce® GTX 1070 AMP Edition
https://www.zotac.com/dk/product/graphics_card/zotac-geforce-gtx-1070-amp-edition

GPU: GeForce® GTX 1070
CUDA cores: 1920
Video Memory: 8GB GDDR5
Memory Bus: 256-bit
Engine Clock: Base 1607 MHz & Boost 1797 MHz
Memory Clock: 8 GHz
PCI Express: 3.0
Display Outputs: 3 x DisplayPort 1.4, HDMI 2.0b & DL-DVI
HDCP Support: Yes
Multi Display Capability: Quad Display











( Click on picture for large picture )



06 Hard Drive
WD Black WD6002FZWX 6 TB SATA 6 Gb/s 7200 128 MB
http://www.wdc.com/en/











( Click on picture for large picture )



07 SSD
WD Black NVMe SSD 1TB, Up to 3,400 MB/s Read, Up to 2,800 MB/s Write
https://www.wdc.com/en-ie/products/internal-ssd/wd-black-nvme-ssd.html





( Click on picture for large picture )



08 Power Supply
be quiet! DARK POWER PRO 11 1200W
https://www.bequiet.com/en/powersupply/477











( Click on picture for large picture )









09 Cooling
REVOLTEC COLORCHANGER-SPEED CONTROL LED Fan 80mm - 2 pcs
http://www.revoltec.com/en/







be quiet! SILENT WINGS 3 PWM HIGH-SPEED 1600 FAN 140 mm - 2 pcs
https://www.bequiet.com/en/casefans/723

be quiet! SILENT WINGS 3 PWM 1450 FAN 120 mm - 3 pcs
https://www.bequiet.com/en/casefans/722







Cooler Master BLUE LED FAN 80mm TLF-S82-EG-GP - 2 pcs
Cooler Master BLUE LED On/Off FAN 120mm R4-L2S-12KG-GP - 2 pcs
http://www.coolermaster.com/








10 CPU Cooling
be quiet! SILENT LOOP 360MM
https://www.bequiet.com/en/watercooler/1094











( Click on picture for large picture )



11 Mouse
Logitech G903 LIGHTSPEED Wireless Gaming Mouse
https://www.logitechg.com/en-us/product/g903-wireless-gaming-mouse

















( Click on picture for large picture )





( Click on picture for large picture )









12 Keyboard
Logitech G513 Mechanical Gaming Keyboard GX Blue
https://www.logitechg.com/en-us/pro.../g513-backlit-mechanical-gaming-keyboard.html

GX Blue is an iconic design providing both tactile and clicky feedback with snappy actuation you can feel and hear.
https://www.logitechg.com/en-us/innovation/mechanical-switches.html








13 Webcam
??? Webcam
http://www.???.com/









14 Studio Microphone
RØDE Microphones AI-1 Complete Studio Kit with Audio Interface
http://www.rode.com/ai1/


RØDE Microphones PSA1 Professional Studio Boom Arm
http://www.rode.com/accessories/psa1/








15 TV-Tuner
Hauppauge WinTV-quadHD
http://www.hauppauge.com/site/products/data_quadhd.html





( Click on picture for large picture )



16 Monitor
??? Monitor
http://www.???.com/









17 Blu-Ray Drive
??? Blu-Ray Drive
https://www.???.com/









18 RGB Light 01
LIVARNO LUX LED ROPE LIGHT





















19 RGB Light 02
RONALD Light Chain with 10 prisms with changing colours
https://www.shopalike.dk/boligtilbehoer/belysning/lyskaede/








.


----------



## Coolone (Jan 1, 2018)

*PHILIPS TV RGB Case Mod 2018*


*Worklog - Part 02*
_By_ Coolone


*d.* *Build Phase:*

Pictures of the Build Phase of my case mod.


*Build Phase 01:* Workshop & Tools





( Click on picture for large picture )




*Build Phase 02:* Case


Some pictures of the PHILIPS 25" television 25PT442113.











( Click on picture for large picture )




*Build Phase 03:* Window


Making an PLEXIGLAS front windows into PHILIPS 25" television.























( Click on picture for large picture )











( Click on picture for large picture )




*Build Phase 04:* Plate for motherboard tray


Making plate to mount the motherboard tray on.























( Click on picture for large picture )



*Build Phase 05:* Wheels


Getting the case mod on wheels.











( Click on picture for large picture )











( Click on picture for large picture )











( Click on picture for large picture )











( Click on picture for large picture )




















.


----------



## Coolone (Jan 1, 2018)

*PHILIPS TV RGB Case Mod 2018*


*Worklog - Part 03*
_By_ Coolone


*d.* *Build Phase:*

Pictures of the Build Phase of my case mod.


*Build Phase 06:* Motherboard tray with PSU & HDD Holders


Mounting an PSU Holder and a HDD Holder into the motherboard tray plate.











( Click on picture for large picture )



*Build Phase 07:* PSU Holder


Pictures for the PSU Holder.











( Click on picture for large picture )

















( Click on picture for large picture )

















( Click on picture for large picture )











( Click on picture for large picture )


Motherboard tray plate with PSU Holder, HDD Holder and FANS installed.











( Click on picture for large picture )


.


----------



## Coolone (Jan 1, 2018)

*PHILIPS TV RGB Case Mod 2018*


*Worklog - Part 04*
_By_ Coolone


*d.* *Build Phase:*

Pictures of the Build Phase of my case mod.


*Build Phase 08:* HDD Holder


Pictures for the HDD Holder.

















( Click on picture for large picture )





( Click on picture for large picture )























( Click on picture for large picture )

















( Click on picture for large picture )





( Click on picture for large picture )










*Build Phase 09:* Cooling


Installing two REVOLTEC COLORCHANGER-SPEED CONTROL LED 80mm Fan.

















( Click on picture for large picture )

















( Click on picture for large picture )





( Click on picture for large picture )








Cutting out FAN holes.
















( Click on picture for large picture )


Installing two be quiet! SILENT WINGS 3 PWM HIGH-SPEED 1600 FAN 140 mm.







Hiding the FAN cable management under the motherboard support frame.

























Installing two 80mm & Two 120mm Cooler Master BLUE LED FANs.























( Click on picture for large picture )


Installing be quiet! SILENT LOOP 360MM CPU Cooler.




( Click on picture for large picture )











( Click on picture for large picture )




















.


----------



## Coolone (Jan 1, 2018)

*PHILIPS TV RGB Case Mod 2018*


*Worklog - Part 05*
_By_ Coolone


*d.* *Build Phase:*

Pictures of the Build Phase of my case mod.


*Build Phase 10:* RGB Light Chain 01


Testing some RGB light chain's for my case mod.


RGB Light Chain 01 - LIVARNO LUX LED ROPE LIGHT.





























( Click on picture for large picture )




*Build Phase 11:* RGB Light Chain 02


Testing some RGB light chain's for my case mod.


RGB Light Chain 02 - RONALD Light Chain with 10 prisms with changing colours.

















( Click on picture for large picture )




*Build Phase 12:* Installing RGB Light Chain 01


RGB Light Chain 01 - LIVARNO LUX LED ROPE LIGHT.

















( Click on picture for large picture )











( Click on picture for large picture )










*Build Phase 13:* POWER Switch


Installing the POWER Switch.





( Click on picture for large picture )




*Build Phase 14:* TV-Tuner


Installing the Hauppauge WinTV-quadHD TV-Tuner.





( Click on picture for large picture )






















*Build Phase 15:* Memory


Installing the Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB LED Quad Channel Series Memory Kits.





( Click on picture for large picture )





( Click on picture for large picture )





( Click on picture for large picture )





( Click on picture for large picture )





( Click on picture for large picture )








.


----------



## Coolone (Jan 1, 2018)

*PHILIPS TV RGB Case Mod 2018*


*Worklog - Part 06*
_By_ Coolone


*e.* *Case Mod Finished:*

Pictures of the finished case mod.























( Click on picture for large picture )











( Click on picture for large picture )





( Click on picture for large picture )





( Click on picture for large picture )





( Click on picture for large picture )





( Click on picture for large picture )





( Click on picture for large picture )





( Click on picture for large picture )





( Click on picture for large picture )





( Click on picture for large picture )











( Click on picture for large picture )











( Click on picture for large picture )

















( Click on picture for large picture )























( Click on picture for large picture )











( Click on picture for large picture )











( Click on picture for large picture )

















( Click on picture for large picture )











( Click on picture for large picture )











( Click on picture for large picture )





( Click on picture for large picture )





( Click on picture for large picture )





( Click on picture for large picture )












































.


----------



## Coolone (Jan 1, 2018)

*PHILIPS TV RGB Case Mod 2018*


*Worklog - Part 07*
_By_ Coolone


*f.* *Video of the Finished Case Mod:*

Video - 01: Case Mod Finished Running - MVI 0053










Video - 02: Case Mod Finished Running - MVI 0056










Video - 03: Case Mod Finished Running - MVI 0320










Video - 04: Case Mod Finished Running - MVI 0605










Video - 05: Case Mod Finished Running - MVI 0606










.


----------



## Coolone (Jan 1, 2018)

*PHILIPS TV RGB Case Mod 2018*


*Worklog - Part 08*
_By_ Coolone


















































*g.* *Thanks for taking a look at my case modding project.*


.


----------



## Coolone (Oct 16, 2018)

*PHILIPS TV RGB Case Mod 2018*

*Worklog - Part 09*
_By_ Coolone

*h.* *The Finished Case Mod at NPF 2018:*

NPF 2018

NPF 2018 Denmark's biggest LAN-Party

Web:
https://npf.dk/

FB:
https://www.facebook.com/npflan/

Pictures of the finished case mod at NPF 2018.






























































































































.


----------



## Coolone (Oct 16, 2018)

*PHILIPS TV RGB Case Mod 2018*

*Worklog - Part 10*
_By_ Coolone

*h.* *NPF 2018:*

NPF 2018

NPF 2018 Denmark's biggest LAN-Party

Web:
https://npf.dk/

FB:
https://www.facebook.com/npflan/

Pictures from NPF 2018.










































































































.


----------



## 27MaD (Oct 16, 2018)

That's awesome & creative man.


----------



## Coolone (Oct 24, 2018)

*PHILIPS TV RGB Case Mod 2018*


*Worklog - Part 11*
_By_ Coolone


*f.* *Videos of the Finished Case Mod at NPF 2018:*


NPF 2018

NPF 2018 Denmark's biggest LAN-Party

Web:
https://npf.dk/

FB:
https://www.facebook.com/npflan/


Videos from NPF 2018.

Video - 07: Case Mod Finished Running - MVI 5654









Video - 08: Case Mod Finished Running - MVI 5517










Video - 09: Case Mod Finished Running - MVI 5506










Video - 10: Case Mod Finished Running - MVI 5812










.


----------

